

UK government move to link web users with IP address given cautious welcome - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/23/link-internet-uses-ip-addresses-cautious-welcome

======
andyjohnson0
Theresa May is the Home Secretary in the UK government.

Its not clear what they are going to do about NAT or open wifi access points.

